# celestial pearl danios in 20 gal



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

hey everyone 
I just recently set up my 20 gal long iwagumi tank and it is going through a fish less cycle right now. iwas originally thinking of using neon tetras for this tank but I recently heard about cestial pearl danios and seem very interesting. has anyone had any luck with these guys? and how many would fit in a 20 gal tank?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

About 30 to 40 of them if they are the only fish but they go great with corys cats. Mine breed during the cooler months. I keep these fish in 4 different tanks right now ranging in 10 to 46 gals.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

relatively easy to care for fish, can take most ph's. I'd say 25-30 could do well in the 20 along with some cory cats. If you are looking for more than just cory's i would say that 15-20 might be the best number for you. Also if you dont really know what you'll want with them then thats a really good number, it allows more room to try different things


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

oh wow that's lot of them lol would fliying foxes go good with these guys islnstead of Cory cats?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

CPDs are pretty easy going fish. Eat just about anything. They prefer a planted tank and moderate to low water flow. Flying foxes or SAEs prefer fast moving water. Otherwise they would be just fine together. But one or the other is not going to like the water flow. I keep my CPDs with the following fish, cory cats, L134 plecos, Chinese Algae eater, BNs, otos, black morpho tetras, bamboo shrimp. Most fish would be ok with them, as long as they like the same water flow and cannot eat CPDs. African dwarf frogs would also be good tank companions if you are looking for something totally different. I have not tried dwarf puffers with them but could imagine it may work, but that is a pure guess and could back fire.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

will CPDs eat red cherry shrimp?


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Very awesome fish. I have 12-15 in a 40b along with Endlers, Corydora Habrosus, 2 rubber lip plecostomus, and a small but growing group of red cherry shrimp. They may eat some shrimplets but I can't verify that, I see my CPD "hunting" in the plants or what appears to be hunting. I still have shrimplets and once they reach a certain size the CPD don't mess with them. Again I haven't seen them eat a shrimplets but their activity in he plants sometimes makes me think they may be eating newly hatched shrimp but not all of them as I have juvies.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

ithink ima give these guys a shot lol iread online that they are very shy and timid? is that true in your guys experience at first with them.? idont really wanna buy fish and don't get to seem them as much cuz they're hiding.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

awesome imay give these guys a shot lol iread online that they are very shy and timid. is that true from your guys experience?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

They breed like rabbits. If you have any interest in raising a bunch of fry there is a plethora of info on the net about doing so. A patch of java moss or breeding mop and another tank you can transfer it to is all you need. The little buggers will spawn daily and drop the eggs in the moss/mop and proceed to eat them and any fry that manage to hatch out if you don't protect them somehow. Beautiful if not a little skittish. Recommended. Good luck


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks m00se. my intentions wouldn't be to breed them but they are beautiful fish and ima in the future lol do you what would be a good power head to be compatible with these guys? iwanna get a good water agitation without stressing these guys out or having too much water flow


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

The 15 I have are in their own 15g species tank. I started with 20 juveniles and over the past year the group has dwindled by 5. I think the males get so aggressive that they harass the target female to death during courting. That 15 includes 2 fry that managed to survive in the tank without my knowledge until they were big enough to peek out from the java moss and surprise me. I did a little research and discovered that they're actually fairly easy to raise and now I'm in the process of setting up a system to do that. I was just passing that info on for you. 

For flow I have gone to an Aquaclear 50 and an airstone. For almost a year I had an Aquaclear 110 on this tank, turned down. I was skeptical at first that the 110 would be overkill but after living with it for several months decided it was ok. I used an ATI prefilter on the intake to avoid any fish death. It seemed to be ok for the CPDs. Then a friend had a filter fail on him and I sold him the 110 and replaced it with the 50. I was certain that the reduced flow would be beneficial overall, but in fact I think I would be just as happy to have that 110 back on the tank. I added the airstone when I did the switch because I didn't think the 50 was giving me enough water movement in the corner opposite from it. The CPDs seem happy with both arrangements, so if it were me I would gravitate towards overfiltration rather than just water movement, all things being equal. With a 20L an Aquaclear 70 or equivalent would be the minimum I would consider. I don't believe manufacturer recommendations are very accurate or truthful.. I also consider cleaning filters to be a PITA and try to reduce the amount of tedium to the minimum, and a larger filter will give you more of a window for such activities. Not to mention keeping the water crystal clear. Doesn't replace the need for water changes, but certainly helps keep the tank healthy.

If I were to get a powerhead I would probably look at a Taam Rio 200

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/water-pumps/tamm-rio-plus-200-pump-power-head.html

Or a Koralia Nano 240

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/powerheads/koralia-evolution-nano-240.html

Good luck


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got 18 in my 20 long with 12 other various fish. Mine seem happy and are not shy at all which surprised me. Sometimes they school tight, other times they are all over. They rarely seem to be hiding though.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine are not shy at all. I have some in tanks with HOB filters (Emperor 280s) and some in with just a sponge filter and an added air stone. They are not strong swimmers and I had several of them die in the beginning when I added them to a 55 gal tank with a power head. They prefer less water movement. My males have never stressed out any females to cause their death and they breed almost daily from September until April. They seem to stop during the summer months when it gets hot in Atlanta. To collect eggs I use a small Rubbermaid container with screw on lid. Cut out the inside of the lid and replaced it with craft canvas. I added a stone to the container to make it sink, covered it with java moss and check daily for eggs. I raise the fry, which hatch in about 3 days, in a 1 gal tank filled with java moss and suesswassertang until they reach a size large enough so I can return them to the main tank. The 1 gal does not even have a filter, just an air stone. I replace some water twice a week using a turkey baster covered with a filter bag.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

My group has only been in the main tank a few weeks, had them in a 10g qt for a few weeks before that. I did as little as possible to bother them while in QT as they where shipped from out of state. They were pretty skittish in the bare tank. In my 40 they are out and about and will sometimes dart into the plants if they are startled but they come right back out. Some of mine are starting to chase each other around some, not to crazy. I'm probably not going to do much to aid in breeding such as removing eggs or fry but would love to see some survive. I'm just going to keep the tank well planted.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks everyone! im really wanting these guys. my tank is almost cycled. do you guys kno where ican purchase any online? my lfs sells them but 5 dollars a fish and that's a lil price if iwant about 15 of them.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 35 in a 20L with 4 Pygmy Cories. Great fish and the colors are amazing.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

I assume you lookedat Whities pets store... If you did, they are probalbly the only fish store that carries them You could check out Seven Seas in Clovis...

Clovis and Shaw, Carls Jr. Parking lot-

-Whities wanted $12.50 for GBRs-I went to Petsmart-They run about $6.00-7.00.-- Though Whities may be getting them locally, and MIGHT actually have better genetic stock. You can't beat their fish selection, and they will order fish for you if you ask!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

There are 2 people on AB selling them currently, both located in CA. Maybe one of them is located close enough to where you are so local pick up may be an option. I found they do poorly during shipping especially during the winter months with heat packs. So I only raise enough to sell at my local fish club.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cynical Fish Guy said:


> I assume you lookedat Whities pets store... If you did, they are probalbly the only fish store that carries them You could check out Seven Seas in Clovis...
> 
> Clovis and Shaw, Carls Jr. Parking lot-
> 
> -Whities wanted $12.50 for GBRs-I went to Petsmart-They run about $6.00-7.00.-- Though Whities may be getting them locally, and MIGHT actually have better genetic stock. You can't beat their fish selection, and they will order fish for you if you ask!


nice you live in Clovis? lol yeah whities was selling them cheap at one point then I guess they raised there prices. but inever heard of that Seven Seas before? how is it there?


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I ordered mine through Tedd's Fish Room and had them shipped. Very good to work with. I think I paid 3.50 each. A good Lfs I go to wanted like 13 bucks a pair! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

you guys think once my tank is cycled (fishless cycle) i can possibly add all my fish in at once, from what I read online you can do so, but not to sure that is true. 
I really want these fish now, very amazing looking!


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

also, do you guys think a hydor nano koralia 240 gph is good for these guys? iwanna get a good water agitation at the surface and some decent water flow in the aquarium without harming the fish!


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

You could always get the Hydor pico pumps for trial and error (adjustable flow rate).


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in love with these fish. I want to get a species tank going but I don't have the room for it. Hope you have good luck!


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

Melted said:


> You could always get the Hydor pico pumps for trial and error (adjustable flow rate).


I've seen those on Amazon but do they come with an output nozzle or anythn along those lines?


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

MERSF559 said:


> I've seen those on Amazon but do they come with an output nozzle or anythn along those lines?


I don't believe they do.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

hmm ill see what ican use if iget that kind lol


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

We got 6 in our 46 gallon planted community tank. Got them from someone in CA via the Bay of E, last year at this time. When I first seen them, I thought they resembled miniature Brook Trout, and had to have them.

All are doing well. They are in their own little world-not shy, but not really interactive, stay basically in the middle to lower tank, love chasing each other through the plants.
They are with guppies, cories, long finned white clouds (actually show up better than CPDs), neon tetras, 3 cherry barbs, a ryukin goldfish, and a golden loach. No issues at all with the other fish. 

When they first arrived, they were in a 10 gallon QT, and looking back, they looked better in there than the 46. Other than the red tipped fins, they kinda get lost in a larger tank. The pretty patterns and polka dots don't show up well unless you look REALLY close. Basically, in motion, they are a non descriptive gray/brown. No shine. By no means a focal point in a large tank, but a very nice fish.

-Stef*


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree with Steph. The size makes them not so much a focal point. I have mine with Endlers and had I seen CPD's earlier I may have just gone with a large group of them and no Endlers. The Endlers were free and are pure strain but they females are pigs! I enjoy sitting right up to the tank and watching the CPD's chase or "hunt"...I think they snack on freshly hatched red cherry shrimp but to the point of being an issue for me I still have a good number of juvies that are growing.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, I paid $15 for 5 (this was a year ago), got a free buffer one, and $15 shipping.

Although they do look awesome in pictures, keep in mind it's a picture of a little fish blown up. I was a slightly disappointed, because they actually DO look as they do in the pictures, you just have to look VERY close, or with reading glasses on. Don't believe the hype, unless you can see them in person, and pay $12 a fish. That's outrageous for a prolific breeding fish that all look like they've been cloned. I would get them again, but not for a large tank.
-Stef*


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks Stef! im just gonna have a species tank of CPD with probably a few bottom dwellers. my LFS has some cool looking Cory cats. I will post a pic once iget my fish too! ihave a store that im going to call today to place an order for some. hopefully ican get a good deal.


----------



## dana (Dec 12, 2013)

mine were super shy in my 10 gallon, I had read that they like company, so I upgraded to a 40 gallon and ordered more. Well as soon as they moved to the 40 gallon, they were much happier and didn't hide all the time. Same plants that were in the 10 gallon. 
Now I have 15 cpds, pygmy cories, endlers, chocolate bn pleco, l144 bn pleco, yellow neo shrimp, kuhli loaches, lambchop rasboras all in my 40 gallon. I have lots of baby endlers and shrimp, but no cpd babies have survived yet.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have noticed the same thing. CPDs are much more active and out in the open in my 84g than my 12g. I also noticed they hide less when they are with other not so shy fish


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I suspect that you won't see many CPD fry due to the catfish and loach. They're incredibly efficient at finding and eating eggs.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

They do and can eat all shrimp. I have 7 in what was my Blue Pearl tank, ATE EVERY SINGLE ONE!! I have 1 shrimp in there now. Half my tank is covered in moss, from top to bottom. Ate shrimplets, Adults, They all disappeared in a matter of a month. I fed them 2 times per day. Now I have more, and just made it a CPD tank. There is one survivor, a Babalulti.


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone have problems with CPDs and higher temps? 

I would like to stock my upcoming 20L with sparkling gouramis, habrosus cories, and CPDs but have read that the CPDs don't like temps over 75. I'm planning on having the tank around 78, possibly up towards 80 in the summer. I was going to change the CPDs out for another nano fish, but would prefer the CPDs if it wouldn't be too warm for them.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I have 8 mixed up with 6 Emerald Danios in my 10 gallon, and absolutely love them. I've thought about upgrading to a 20g Long just so I can buy more. They're stunning


----------

